
An ideal user of Google is the one that fully relinquishes her control - daftpanda
https://blog.sourcerer.io/dont-be-ai-vil-225a531d599b
======
mtgx
If that's true (and I think it's becoming obvious that it is), then Google's
leadership is going to have increasingly bigger clashes with its own
developers in the future, as I imagine most of them believe in the exact
opposite principle.

No wonder they're removing mentions of Don't be evil from their work of
conduct. They're starting to train a "new generation" of developers that
follow commands and don't question the company's leadership, even when it
breaks the company's own promises and rules.

------
grzm
Actual title: "Don’t be AI-vil"

